
The Lawless Way to Disable 8chan - jgwil2
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/08/how-disabling-8chan-became-cloudflares-job/595606/
======
phillipseamore
Doesn't anyone get how CF works? They didn't disable, remove or close 8chan.
They simply stopped providing optimization and DDOS protection services. The
site would still work fine (after pointing DNS back to their original servers)
and they haven't lost control of their domain - only thing they lost was
optimization, caching and DDOS protection.

